
Ask HN: Is it socially advantageous to be a female founder? - sebleon
Outdated gender roles place heavy responsibility on men to get a job that pays a lot of money, has prestige, and prepares one to support a family. Since women don&#x27;t have that societal pressure, they&#x27;d be less affected by the social stigma of being a failed founder in a worst case scenario. Hence, they may face less social risk. Thoughts?<p>(Needless to say, there&#x27;s TONS of other obstacles female founders will face that men don&#x27;t even have to think about).
======
cjbprime
Outdated gender roles also discourage women from taking risky decisions, and
punish them when they do.

The data suggest that being a woman is not an advantage when e.g. fundraising
for a startup.

~~~
sebleon
Right on - there's tons of other issues that give men an unfair advantage
overall.

Just thought it was interesting that there might be an upside to this specific
case of misogyny. If they succeed, they blow all expectations; if they fail,
weren't expected to be Steve Jobs anyway.

